# Monochrome Reflections



## dpc (Oct 3, 2015)

Looking down Moraine Lake, Banff National Park, Alberta, Canada, three days ago.


----------



## zim (Oct 3, 2015)

two words
lovely
jealous


----------



## dpc (Oct 3, 2015)

zim said:


> two words
> lovely
> jealous



Thanks! Have a great one!


----------



## dpc (Oct 3, 2015)

Not strictly monochrome but close. I applied the Prussian Red filter in DxO FilmPack 5. Cowichan Bay, Vancouver Island, British Columbia. I posted this elsewhere but thought it goes well here, too.


----------



## Click (Oct 3, 2015)

Beautiful reflection, dpc.  Nicely done.


----------



## dpc (Oct 3, 2015)

Click said:


> Beautiful reflection, dpc.  Nicely done.




Thanks!


----------



## kaswindell (Oct 4, 2015)

Both are really nice.


----------



## dpc (Oct 4, 2015)

kaswindell said:


> Both are really nice.




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Oct 5, 2015)

Moraine Lake, Banff NP


----------



## cid (Oct 5, 2015)

ok, I'll join 






reflection by Matej Sokol on 500px


----------



## dpc (Oct 5, 2015)

cid said:


> ok, I'll join
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Beautiful reflection!


----------



## cid (Oct 5, 2015)

dpc said:


> ...
> Beautiful reflection!


thank you


----------



## dpc (Oct 5, 2015)

Two variations on a theme. I think I prefer the first one with the blown out sky, but I like the second one as well.


----------



## Al Chemist (Oct 6, 2015)

Moraine Lake is very scenic. Here is one of mine taken right at dusk.


----------



## andarx (Oct 6, 2015)

Reflections, too


----------



## jarrodeu (Oct 6, 2015)

From the Reno Air Races last year.
Jarrod


----------



## TK (Oct 6, 2015)

From Marseille


----------



## Click (Oct 6, 2015)

TK said:


> From Marseille



Lovely reflection. Welcome to CR.


----------



## jwilbern (Oct 6, 2015)

Heavy Snow by John Berninger, on Flickr


----------



## jwilbern (Oct 6, 2015)

dpc said:


> Two variations on a theme. I think I prefer the first one with the blown out sky, but I like the second one as well.



I like the one with the darker sky. Those are really nice clouds, and they frame the scene beautifully.


----------



## dpc (Oct 6, 2015)

TK said:


> From Marseille




Beautiful!


----------



## dpc (Oct 6, 2015)

jwilbern said:


> Heavy Snow by John Berninger, on Flickr



A very 'clean' reflection. Nice.


----------



## cid (Oct 6, 2015)

dpc said:


> TK said:
> 
> 
> > From Marseille
> ...





Click said:


> TK said:
> 
> 
> > From Marseille
> ...



+ 1

welcome


----------



## dpc (Oct 20, 2015)

Three post processing variations: Two Jack Lake, Banff National Park


----------

